# لأول مرة رسم القطاع العرضى وحساب وكمياتة مباشرة



## أبايحيى (17 أغسطس 2009)

برنامج أكسل لرسم القطاع العرضى وحساب كمياتة مباشرة برنامج مشابة لبرنامج earth woek
نسألكم الدعاء
لا اله الا الله.rar​
​


----------



## عبدالباقى الامين (17 أغسطس 2009)

اخى الكريم جزاك الله خيرا ارجو ان ترفع مره ثانيه


----------



## ناصر العلى ناصر (17 أغسطس 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
انا مش عارف اشكرك ازاى بس اللى اقدر عليه انى ادعيلك بظهر الغيب وكمان ادعيلك على الملا الله يجزيك بالخير
ويبلغك رمضان ويتقبله منا ومنكم اللهم امين
مبارك عليك وعلى المسلمين الشهر.
اخوك فى الله ناصر


----------



## garary (17 أغسطس 2009)

الله يجزيك بالخير
ويبلغك رمضان ويتقبله منا ومنكم اللهم امين
مبارك عليك وعلى المسلمين الشهر الكريم


----------



## bobyh4003 (17 أغسطس 2009)

خى الكريم جزاك الله خيرا ارجو ان ترفع مره ثانيه


----------



## nblcheikh (17 أغسطس 2009)

*اخى الكريم جزاك الله خيرا ارجو ان ترفع مره ثانيه*​


----------



## ibrahim20 (23 أغسطس 2009)

جزاك الله خير

ورمضان كريم


----------



## عبدالرؤوف امهير (23 أغسطس 2009)

شكرا جزيلا اخى الكريم وجزاك الله خيرا :7:


----------



## الحمدوني (28 أغسطس 2009)

جزاك الله خير وتقبل منك الصيام والقيام


----------



## aymanmekky11 (1 يناير 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
جزاكم الله خيراً


----------



## gpsusama (2 يناير 2010)

بارك الله فيك...........................................


----------



## sabryano (2 يناير 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## المساح مسلم (2 يناير 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير 
مشكور جدااا


----------



## جلال ثابت الأغبري (2 يناير 2010)

جزاك الله عنا خيرا أخي الكريم. 
برنامج مفيد.


----------



## Soliman.S (2 يناير 2010)

لك كل الشكر 
علي هذا البرنامج المفيد


----------



## metkal (4 يناير 2010)

thanksssssssssssssssss


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (4 يناير 2010)

باراك الله فيك 
وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## YOUNIS MOHAMED (4 يناير 2010)

كل سنة وانت طيب وجزاك الله الف خير وجعله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## المساااااح (8 يناير 2010)

thaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaanks


----------



## عبدالباقى الامين (13 يناير 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير واكرمك فى الدارين


----------



## مصطفى الجمل (15 يناير 2010)

*اخى الكريم جزاك الله خيرا ارجو ان ترفع مره ثانيه​*


----------



## eng mahmoud2010 (15 يناير 2010)

*

*


----------



## رضا عبدالهادى (15 يناير 2010)

جزاكم الله كل خيراً


----------



## صيام يحيى (15 يناير 2010)

كل ما يقال ! شششششششششششششششششكررررررررررررررا"


----------



## ezy_sh (16 يناير 2010)

شكرا جزيلا اخى الكريم وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ســهــم (16 يناير 2010)

اخي الكريم
مشكوور
على هاي المعلووماات
وجزاك الله الف 
خيررر


----------



## elkreem2 (16 يناير 2010)

الله يعطيك العافية


----------



## elwrd1987 (16 يناير 2010)

مشكويين


----------



## احمد محمود هاشم (16 يناير 2010)

* جزاك الله خير*


----------



## hany_71112000 (16 يناير 2010)

اخى العزيشكرا لك وجزاك الله عنا خيرا كثيرا


----------



## minshawy2003 (22 يناير 2010)

الله يكرمك


----------



## التكماك (23 يناير 2010)

السلام عليكم

ياريت تعاود رفعه اخي 

الملف غير صالح

وجزاك الله خيرااااااا


----------



## احمد محمود هاشم (27 يناير 2010)

* جزاك الله خيرا*


----------



## samirgad (27 يناير 2010)

اللهم يزيدك علما وفضلا


----------



## mai_zayed (27 يناير 2010)

شكرا


----------



## atiq1982 (28 يناير 2010)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## سمير رسمي الخوري (28 يناير 2010)

لك مني اجمل التحيات و الاحترام


----------



## metkal (31 يناير 2010)

اخى الكريم جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## محمد حسام العاني (6 فبراير 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## بن دحمان (14 فبراير 2010)

الله يجزيك بالخير


----------



## ibrahiem (14 فبراير 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## zoo_show2000 (14 فبراير 2010)

الف شكر يا نجم


----------



## mohamed_medo688 (1 مارس 2010)

مشكوووووووور دائما فى التقدم


----------



## حسين يوسف الفشنى (2 مارس 2010)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله خيراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## alyyouishe (4 مارس 2010)

شكرا


----------



## waaeel1986 (4 مارس 2010)

جزاك الله الخير ياغالي وانشالله في ميزان حسناتك ؟....


----------



## بسيم85 (4 مارس 2010)

جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## صقر مأرب (4 مارس 2010)

تشكر على طرح هذا الموضوع


----------



## master1 (6 مارس 2010)

اللهم اجزه عنا خير الجزاء وارزقه جنة الفردوس


----------



## hany_meselhey (6 مارس 2010)

*جزاك الله خيراً*​


----------



## eng mahmoud2010 (17 أبريل 2010)

*




*​


----------



## eng mahmoud2010 (19 أبريل 2010)

مشكور


----------



## eng mahmoud2010 (19 أبريل 2010)

شكرااااااااااا


----------



## حارث البدراني (24 أبريل 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## aqsh (5 مايو 2010)

مشكوووور ...بارك الله فيك


----------



## علي الحداد 1980 (6 مايو 2010)

مشكور


----------



## عاشق السهر (6 مايو 2010)

جاري التحميل مع جزيل الشكر والتقدير لك


----------



## NOORALDIN (6 مايو 2010)

اخى الكريم جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## مصطفى كسلا (11 مايو 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## yousef4 (7 يوليو 2010)

:1:قود بينا للامام ربنايوفقك


----------



## عبدالله عبداللطيف (30 أغسطس 2010)

جميلة اوى البرامج اللى بتتعمل بمعادلات الاكسل


----------



## odwan (5 سبتمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيكم ونفع بكم
كل عام وأنت بخير


----------



## علي سليم متولي (6 سبتمبر 2010)

مششششششششششششششكور وجزاك الله الف خير


----------



## عبد المنعم الديب (6 سبتمبر 2010)

*بارك الله فيك*


----------



## saalaam (22 سبتمبر 2010)

غفر الله لك ولوالديك


----------



## kanan (23 سبتمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## بحر ألالم (31 أكتوبر 2010)

:85:تصميم قبة جامع


----------



## بحر ألالم (31 أكتوبر 2010)

تصميم قبة حامع


----------



## الكتراز (1 نوفمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## mohie sad (1 نوفمبر 2010)

مشكور أخى الكريم


----------



## gharib belal (2 نوفمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## المساح الفرعونى (10 نوفمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا وبارك فيك


----------



## أيهم عقيل (10 نوفمبر 2010)

*اخى الكريم جزاك الله خيرا ارجو ان ترفع مره ثانيه​*​


----------



## khalidogc (18 يناير 2011)

بارك الله فيك و جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## مازن عبد الهادي (18 يناير 2011)

مشكور برنامج رائع


----------



## رعد اسحق (18 يناير 2011)

شكرا ممتاز واحسنت


----------



## بسام اليمني (19 يناير 2011)

*جزاك الله الف خير وبارك فيك*​


----------



## mohamedazab (20 يناير 2011)

مشكور


----------



## engiraqi (20 يناير 2011)

اكثر من رائع مشكور


----------



## سعيد صلاح محمد (23 يناير 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## elshabrawyrabea (24 يناير 2011)

اللهم اجعله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## محمد فرزات (26 يناير 2011)

جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## khalidogc (26 يناير 2011)

*جزاك الله خيرا*


----------



## abdo hanafy (10 مارس 2011)

هو بيشتغل ازاى


----------



## eng: issa (10 مارس 2011)

*الله يجزيك بالخير*


----------



## يعرب نبيل معلا (16 أبريل 2011)

مشكور يا بشمهندس ... بالفعل مجهود يستحق التقدير ... جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## gharib belal (18 أبريل 2011)

*جزاكم الله خيراً*


----------



## خالد علي العلي (4 يونيو 2011)

شكرا ابا يحي على البرنامج الحلو لكن عندي سؤال لو سمحت الميول الجانبية كيف نضمها للمقاطع العرضية لحساب المساحة والحجم والله يجزيك الخير على كل شى


----------



## yga (5 يونيو 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## zezo mohamed (5 يونيو 2011)

مشكور جدا وجزاك الله خير


----------



## محمد فرزات (5 يونيو 2011)

جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## كبل (5 يونيو 2011)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## noor-noor (27 يونيو 2011)

برانامج رائع اخي العزيز بس عندس سؤال واحد
لو عندي في استيشن واحد up , down كيف يتم حساب ورسم sation
ولك الشكر


----------



## مهندس عراق (27 يونيو 2011)

مشكووووووووووووور أخي العزيز وباركـ الله فيكـ


----------



## fageery (27 يونيو 2011)

يعطيك العافية


----------



## noor-noor (8 يوليو 2011)

يعطيك العافية بس ممكن تجيب ع اسئلتنا لو سمحت


----------



## zxzx_0007 (10 يوليو 2011)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء


----------



## غانم دياب قطب (28 سبتمبر 2011)

اشكركم وبارك الله فيكم


----------



## ديب غنيم (28 سبتمبر 2011)

thanxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Mohamed gabr (29 سبتمبر 2011)

اللهم اغفر له ذنوبه كلها:75::56:


----------



## ابوعلي سعيد (28 نوفمبر 2011)

يعطيك االعافية مشكووووووووووووووووووو


----------



## adel104 (28 نوفمبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيراً . أنا أستفيد من مشاركاتكم


----------



## ثابت ابازيد (28 نوفمبر 2011)

شكرا لك


----------



## كاكا مصطفى (17 ديسمبر 2011)

شكرا


----------



## ابوصفا65 (5 يناير 2012)

مشكور


----------



## MOTAZ73 (26 فبراير 2012)

بشكرك على كرمك وهد اللي كنت عم ابحث عنه تقبل تحياتي


----------



## enzofire (27 فبراير 2012)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## ابوحفص المصرى1 (27 فبراير 2012)

عسل--عسل--عسل


----------



## حيدر ضياء الركابي (24 مارس 2012)

شكرا لك


----------



## kraar.alkaabe (25 مارس 2012)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووررر


----------



## على لوكا (27 مارس 2012)

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا جزيل


----------



## حمد الليبى (28 يناير 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## moamenasd (28 يناير 2013)

*الله يصلح حالك
*


----------



## ابراهيم حمدى محمد (29 يناير 2013)

جزاااااااااااااااك الله خيرااااااااااااااا


----------



## navy82 (31 يناير 2013)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## ابوحفص المصرى1 (31 يناير 2013)

احلى من العسل

عسل--عسل--عسل

هذه المشاركة ذات صلة بملتقى المهندسين العرب http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t148957-11.html
​


----------



## ابوحفص المصرى1 (31 يناير 2013)

احلى من العسل

​


----------



## هانى صابر محمد (1 فبراير 2013)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## Surveyor_Ahmed (1 فبراير 2013)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## ع.ع.الزبيدي (2 فبراير 2013)

جزاك الله خير ورفع الله قدرك ويسر لك امورك اللهم اااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااامين


----------



## marsen (3 فبراير 2013)

رائع يا اخي


----------



## marsen (3 فبراير 2013)

كيف ندخل تمبليت الي احتى نريدة؟؟؟؟ حتى يحسب حسب تمبليد الي نريدة:7:


----------



## مصطفى_بصرة (4 فبراير 2013)

روووووعه


----------



## ikram20 (10 فبراير 2013)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## كروم (12 فبراير 2013)

مشكور و ما قصرت جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## المحطة الكاملة (16 فبراير 2013)

الله يجزيك بالخير​


----------



## Eng Mohammed Taha (17 يونيو 2013)

ربنا يبارك فيك يا اخي


----------



## Eng Mohammed Taha (22 يونيو 2013)

بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم


----------



## alllooosh_2 (22 يونيو 2013)

مشكور


----------



## bird2010 (23 يونيو 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا أخي الفاضل ولكن هذا البرنامج ليس لرسم القطاع العرضي فقط ، بل هو لحساب الكميات في الأساس وهو كما ذكرت أنت شبيه ببرنامج الـ Earth work مع فارق التطور في الثاني ، وفي النهاية لك خالص تحياتي علي المساعدة في نشر العلم .


----------



## abu fanny (23 يونيو 2013)

جزاك الله خير..وربنا يوفقك لمافيه الخير.


----------



## نظير البياتي (25 يونيو 2013)

جزاك الله الف خير


----------



## mohammed samomi (7 أغسطس 2013)

thanks


----------



## محمد حسنين محمود (20 ديسمبر 2013)

برنامج ممتاز جدا جزاك اللله خيرا


----------



## Al Mohager (26 سبتمبر 2014)

بارك الله فيك​


----------



## SOKAR101 (27 سبتمبر 2014)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## علي سليم متولي (30 سبتمبر 2014)

مششششششششششششششكوررررررررررررررررر


----------



## body55 (11 أكتوبر 2014)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
جزاكم الله خيراًmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## المهندس احمد عكوش (14 نوفمبر 2014)

_*مشكــــــــــــــــــــــــــــور
*_​


----------



## Eng.zeky (14 نوفمبر 2014)

جزاك الله خيرا​


----------



## hiwa karim (15 نوفمبر 2014)

جزاك الله


----------



## kazali016 (15 نوفمبر 2014)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## medo shalaby (25 ديسمبر 2014)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## shartooh (25 ديسمبر 2014)

بارك الله فيك على تسمية الرار حقا مؤثر - لا اله الا الله


----------



## ahmedalbaz (27 ديسمبر 2014)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
جزاكم الله خيراً


----------



## محمد_gis (16 يناير 2015)

good


----------



## مالك الشحات (13 فبراير 2015)

ربنا يبارك فيك


----------



## marwan86 (17 فبراير 2015)

thanks


----------



## clother1 (20 فبراير 2015)

الف شكررررررررر


----------



## kazali016 (20 فبراير 2015)

جزاكم الله خيراً


----------



## سميريافاوي (3 مارس 2015)

الله يجزيك بالخير​


----------



## عاشق السهر (17 أغسطس 2019)

شكرا جزيلا جاري التحميل والاطلاع


----------



## حسام عبد الله (11 سبتمبر 2019)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## بشير خالد العزاوي (11 أكتوبر 2019)

جزاك الله عنا خير الجزاء​


----------

